# bracken goes shopping !



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

love from bracken x


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

she obviously likes Swedish furniture! lol how cute.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awwww bless! My cats love plastic bags and boxes too.


----------



## PMW50 (Jan 14, 2010)

He he xD, how adorable!
My male cat used to do this all the time, he loved getting into things =D


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahaha bracken is gorgeous, my cats love bags and boxes lol, funny little things arnt they,


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks all, sometimes we pick him up and carry him to another part of the flat and then he wonders where he is


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

mckitty said:


> thanks all, sometimes we pick him up and carry him to another part of the flat and then he wonders where he is


LOL we do this too - I usually come into a room where OH is and say "Anyone ordered a Chinese" (As per Gavin & Stacey, Chinese Alan!!)


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

What as sweet little kitty. Interesting name too.


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

sarahberra said:


> What as sweet little kitty. Interesting name too.


thanks, he was found in the woods by a guy who worked for the cpl with his brothers and sisters, they all had forest related names apparently, we kept it


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

thats cute !!!


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks big bear :smile5:


----------



## Jude_34 (Nov 17, 2009)

He's beautiful. Is he a silver tabby?


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

Jude_34 said:


> He's beautiful. Is he a silver tabby?


hes actually quite dark but ive noticed in all the photos ive got he does looks lighter than he actually is


----------



## Jude_34 (Nov 17, 2009)

So he is. Neat toy idea, btw, I bet he loves that.


----------

